# solaris needs serious help with recovering data



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

k so a couple days ago i accidentally pre formated a drive for linux only problem is thatit was my music drive well i reverted he changes so nothing got wrtten however now my drive isnt accessable as in well not inaccessable but my videos are their but my 65gb music collecton is gone most of which are cd's i  dont have anymore.....now the data is still their my hdd still shows as full but i cant see it....i can see the files when i install linux but alas cant play them. iv tried a check disk and t recovred all my songs the blue screen with white letters took like 20min as it was doing one song at a time but when booting into windows nothing shows up i really needit back if the data is still their theirs got to be a chance iv tried running spinright but it wont do it i need help bad guys any ideas?



sorry this kb (lap top) is mad broken and my rig isnt up atm


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 26, 2008)

Try this program. 

http://www.recuva.com/

I used it when my flash drive started randomly deleting files and it even recovered teh ones that were unrecoverable 100%.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Try this program.
> 
> http://www.recuva.com/
> 
> I used it when my flash drive started randomly deleting files and it even recovered teh ones that were unrecoverable 100%.



thnx ill give it a go


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you want, you could buy spinrite, I think it has a data recovery option, on any x86 windows OS I know IOLO system mechanic has a recovery option, those are the only 2 I can think of, best of luck buddy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> If you want, you could buy spinrite, I think it has a data recovery option, on any x86 windows OS I know IOLO system mechanic has a recovery option, those are the only 2 I can think of, best of luck buddy.



thnx man btw i own spinright


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well then, I'd say give that a shot.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> iv tried running spinright but it wont do it i need help bad guys any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry this kb (lap top) is mad broken and my rig isnt up atm


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

ok guys it got some of my files back but not all any ideas....thanks for the help so far


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 26, 2008)

GetDataBack works great. Or you could use the Solaris utility DVD.


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 26, 2008)

EASEUS Data Recovery or here www.GetData.com and here www.runtime.org/


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> but my 65gb music collecton is gone most of which are cd's i  dont have anymore.....


Hate to say it... but guess what... you shouldnt be trying to recover CDs that you dont own anymore. I know your intensions are honorable, but this is actually a help me pirate/hack thread.

I've had great results with all of the following (for recovering lost data, not CDs ): 

recuva
getdataback
r-studio (recovery studio)
EASEUS Data Recovery


----------



## onry (Jun 26, 2008)

you might try *removed* it has quite a few recovery utilities.
i use it quite often as a rescue disk .
grab the updated ISO mount and burn
onry


Edit:
Unless all the programs on that disk are trials that disk seems to be a collection of warez.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a list of some free recovery apps,take your pick...not sure which is the best to be honest.

http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/datarecovery.shtml


----------



## Temps_Riising (Jun 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Hate to say it... but guess what... you shouldnt be trying to recover CDs that you dont own anymore. I know your intensions are honorable, but this is actually a help me pirate/hack thread.
> 
> I've had great results with all of the following (for recovering lost data, not CDs ):
> 
> ...



How do you know that the CD's on his hard drive are not copies of his lifelong collection of purchased discs placed into one collection?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Hate to say it... but guess what... you shouldnt be trying to recover CDs that you dont own anymore. I know your intensions are honorable, but this is actually a help me pirate/hack thread.
> 
> I've had great results with all of the following (for recovering lost data, not CDs ):
> 
> ...





some of the cd's are at my grams the others i have but are extremely scratched i have better things to do than illegally download music....it soaks up my bandwidth has lousy bitrates and could possibly get me thrown in jail.....nice try though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> GetDataBack works great. Or you could use the Solaris utility DVD.



good call thanks dan i hadent realized lol


----------



## dannylill1981 (Jun 26, 2008)

pc inspector file recovery here:

http://www.pcinspector.de/Sites/file_recovery/info.htm?language=1

will even reconstruct the partition table if it finds the partitions (which it should i have used it to much success before)


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 26, 2008)

Temps_Riising said:


> How do you know that the CD's on his hard drive are not copies of his lifelong collection of purchased discs placed into one collection?


PLEASE read the OP before posting nonsense like that!



Solaris17 said:


> my 65gb music collecton is gone *most of which are cd's i  dont have anymore*


If you dont have them, you dont own them. Copyright rules are very straightforward. If you gifted them, or sold them, you dont own them anymore. No copies I'm afraid. TBH, I dont give a flying fook. But TPU guidelines are pretty straightforward. No discussions relating to how to infringe copyright.

"I still own them but I gave them to my gran". BULLSHARKS.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> PLEASE read the OP before posting nonsense like that!
> 
> 
> If you dont have them, you dont own them. Copyright rules are very straightforward. If you gifted them, or sold them, you dont own them anymore. No copies I'm afraid. TBH, I dont give a flying fook. But TPU guidelines are pretty straightforward. No discussions relating to how to infringe copyright.
> ...



dude your a *Radio EDIT*. i lived at my grams all of my shit is still their i dont have disks on me at my place because their isnt enough room. the rest of my collection i still have but are scratched but seeing as this stuff ist working ill try to re rip them...perhaps i should have worded it more correctly because people like you who like to *Radio Edit* seem to try to scew the truth for the rest of us...here let me re quote myself.



> some of the cd's are at my grams the others i have but are extremely scratched




learn to read look at my post it isnt edited either.

this is in NO WAY the same as



> "I still own them but I gave them to my gran".


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 26, 2008)

send me a pm if you need more help


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 26, 2008)

i used getdata back 2 times both with huge success 

first i used EASEUS Data Recovery and it didnt find a single one of my deleted files.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

well iv gotten a couple single songs and all of my album art...but it didnt get everything 

thanks for the help so far i really appreciate it guys


----------



## Darknova (Jun 26, 2008)

I use a program called Stellar Phoenix. It's a pay for program, but it's really really good.

You do need a second HDD though, but you let it run, it deep scans the HDDs, and then you can copy off all your stuff onto a second HDD (I always keep a spare for cases like this).


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

thnx ill try some more of these programs hopefully ill get this stuff back.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> *dude your a tool*. i lived at my grams all of my shit is still their i dont have disks on me at my place because their isnt enough room. the rest of my collection i still have but are scratched but seeing as this stuff ist working ill try to re rip them...perhaps i should have worded it more correctly because *people like you who like to troll* seem to try to scew the truth for the rest of us...here let me re quote myself.
> learn to read look at my post it isnt edited either.



WTF Solaris!  That's no way to talk to other TPU members. Please see my post#11. I very politely pointed out your OP was in breach of TPU guidelines. That's all.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Please see my post#11
> 
> I very politely pointed out your OP was in breach of TPU guidelines.
> 
> ...



The topic is about how to recover data, the fact that it's his music collection is incidental. It could be Gbs of porn, it doesn't matter. The thread is about helping him recover data, whatever that may be is of none of our business.

Either help him out, or get out of the thread.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Please see my post#11
> 
> I very politely pointed out your OP was in breach of TPU guidelines.
> 
> ...



For one, your talking to a former moderator of the site. 

Two, he knows the rules because of number one. 

Three, I agree with Darknova, he is asking for help in *recovering* lost data. *NOT* asking how to illegally *download* shit off the internet. Big difference. Whats on his hard drive is of no ones concern but his. So instead of trying to pin him for copyright infringement, please help the guy. Otherwise, i politely ask you to cease posting.

Edit: And Four, he's been here longer than you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Please see my post#11
> 
> I very politely pointed out your OP was in breach of TPU guidelines.
> 
> ...



i try to impress people everyday am i doig a good job? i own the disks so i dont see how im "breaching" anything. Tell me did it ever occure to you. that i may own them? i mean surely you must have seen some of my posts correcting people on what cant be posted and i was a mod so i thinki i got the rules all right. So do you actually think that someone who HAD to adhere to the rules to be staff and someone who often corrects or warn people on what can and cannot be posted would seriously start a thread asking people if they could help him recover pirated music? Do you honestly think i would risk that? Do you honestly think i could slip up that much? the only reason im "on a roll" is because im absolutely dumbfounded that you could seriously thiink that i am soliciting help to get my GB's of "pirated" music back. Tell me is this how you get your thanks? Do you go from thread to thread and try to call people out and raise a good point so someone recocnizes you? nvm youll say no dont feel obligated to answer that wrong..because even if it were the case you just failed. Im not arguing with you i simply want to know. I just think that its rediculous that you jump to conclusions. i dont need to read any of your posts 11 or any other in this thread for that matter because honestly im quite offended that you would think id do such a thing. and id like to politely add that if you have nothing in the wa of helpfull posts pertaining to this subject if you could not post in this thread thank you END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 26, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For one, your talking to a former moderator of the site.
> 
> Two, he knows the rules because of number one.



"former" being the key word. I have to agree though, Solaris you were out of line.

That being said, back to pr0n errr data recovery.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> "former" being the key word. I have to agree, Solaris you were out of line.
> 
> That being said, back to pr0n errr data recovery.



my apologies ill edit. and thank you.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow. What a performance!

Like I said, go back to my post #11. I made some suggestions to help Soliris out... from recovery software that worked for me.

There seems to be a lot of aggressive, defensive, ganging up and verbal abuse. I do find the "He's been here longer than you", "he's connected to the mod world", and "my brother is bigger than yours" quite entertaining though! LOL

*edit* oophs, late post. Teach came in a fixed it. Thanks. Sorry.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Wow. What a performance!
> 
> Like I said, go back to my post #11. I made some suggestions to help Soliris out... from recovery software that worked for me.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of aggressive, defensive, ganging up and verbal abuse. I do find the "He's been here longer than you", "he's connected to the mod world", and "my brother is bigger than yours" quite entertaining though! LOL



good tpu is supposed to be a plesent experiance full of laughs fun and quality entertainment as well as informative information to help you get on your way thank you for contributing to the community we all hope you enjoy your stay at TPU as for connections with mods my personal relationships with them ar absolutely non of your buisiness and "connections" is a loose term im not part of the mod/mob squad if you want muscle talk to dan or kreji you have to understand i do not have  a personal problem with you but accusing someone of copyright infringment isnt somehting you should go around doing. i dont have a car and i dont live with my gram and the reasons for such arent any kind of public matter and though i dont feel i should defend myself in anyway to you i just thought you should know so you have a better understanding of the situation if i can buy $3k in computer parts every 2 months i think i can afford a cd once in awhile.


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2008)

Let's all relax, and have a big ol' love-in.   This way there will be no more bad comments directed at one another and some progress with the problem at hand can be worked out.  *Hugs & kisses* everyone.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

i love you lemonadesoda.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG HOW GAY   HELP! SOMEONE, ANYONE!


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> OMG HOW GAY   HELP! SOMEONE, ANYONE!



Back on topic please!  I hope that helps.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 26, 2008)

A while back I lost a load of stuff from my HDD I found the biggest problem was finding free utilities that actually helped the situation rather than me downloading, installing, running programs, having them tell me "We can recover x,xxx of your files. If you pay us." 

Anyway in the end I stumbled over this freeware app that works pretty well:
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/restoration.html

No installation required - download, extract from the archive, open the app and click "Search Deleted Files". A few mins later, pick the ones you want and it'll save them to a folder someplace for you


----------



## Darknova (Jun 26, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> A while back I lost a load of stuff from my HDD I found the biggest problem was finding free utilities that actually helped the situation rather than me downloading, installing, running programs, having them tell me "We can recover x,xxx of your files. If you pay us."
> 
> Anyway in the end I stumbled over this freeware app that works pretty well:
> http://www.snapfiles.com/get/restoration.html
> ...



I had that, it's ok, but it's crap for large amounts of data.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are some more FREE tools
http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/collection/collid,1295-order,1-c,downloads/files.html

For scratched CDs
http://www.wikihow.com/Fix-a-Scratched-CD
http://www.technobuzz.net/how-to-recover-scratched-cds/
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/77

How is the recovery going? Did you get back what you want yet?


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 26, 2008)

I like to use R-Studio good luck


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 26, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> good tpu is supposed to be a plesent experiance full of laughs fun and quality entertainment as well as informative information to help you get on your way thank you for contributing to the community we all hope you enjoy your stay at TPU as for connections with mods my personal relationships with them ar absolutely non of your buisiness and "connections" is a loose term im not part of the mod/mob squad if you want muscle talk to dan or kreji you have to understand i do not have  a personal problem with you but accusing someone of copyright infringment isnt somehting you should go around doing. i dont have a car and i dont live with my gram and the reasons for such arent any kind of public matter and though i dont feel i should defend myself in anyway to you i just thought you should know so you have a better understanding of the situation if i can buy $3k in computer parts every 2 months i think i can afford a cd once in awhile.



I agree with you on everything but the $3k in computer parts.......

I don't even think you have $3K in computer parts a year....

I am not trying to insult you, I am just thinking that statement was kind of inaccurate.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 26, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> "former" being the key word. I have to agree though, Solaris you were out of line.
> 
> That being said, back to pr0n errr data recovery.



Nevertheless. My point was that he knows the rules. I never said he is a mod nor insinuated anything towards it.

I felt that needed to be said so back to being on topic.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Here are some more FREE tools
> http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/collection/collid,1295-order,1-c,downloads/files.html
> 
> For scratched CDs
> ...



well kinda sorta..i got like 8-12 songs back and all of my album art...but not all of it....it detected alot of files..but it didnt recover them, but they werent anything usefull they were a file extension iv never seen before i dont even remember what it was now...and only like 5 of the songs it recovered still had a name..the others are like 0007 000002 etc...


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 26, 2008)

Those are "false finds".  Which tool found those? Try a different utility. Remember the software is doing a lot of guesswork to piece back a lost partition table/file directory. A different utility might find different stuff. Whatever happens, dont perform any "writes" on that disk until you are 100% over with recovery attempts.

Re post#11

r-studio (recovery studio) 
EASEUS Data Recovery 

are the best, but not free. However, their demo mode may help you see that other files are there to be found. Worth seeing if the demo versions can find anything. If not, game over.


----------



## kylew (Jun 26, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> GetDataBack works great. Or you could use the Solaris utility DVD.



Getdataback is the best recovery program I've used. I've recovered pretty much everything from corrupted to the extreme hard drives. It can take some time especially if your data becomes fragmented and the file names are lost, but it's well worth it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2008)

w0ot thanks guys!!! i used a couple diff ones and managed to get it all back i really apprecite th ehlp omg i was soooooooo scared i was like formtat applying mount point continue format of "movies and Music?....NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it all back. Congrats!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice!!! 100% fixed? Thats incredible luck!


----------



## laszlo (Jun 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> w0ot thanks guys!!! i used a couple diff ones and managed to get it all back i really apprecite th ehlp omg i was soooooooo scared i was like formtat applying mount point continue format of "movies and Music?....NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!




Good to hear that you've recovered all data.

Btw i've a problem with one of my HDD seems that i didn't plug the ata cable completely in and is not recognized anymore;the MFT is gone but the data still there.

Can you name exactly which program have you used because i've already tried a few and the pc is rebooting during scan .

Thakns


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 27, 2008)

Which tool worked out the best for the recovery? Useful info for others...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2008)

laszlo said:


> Good to hear that you've recovered all data.
> 
> Btw i've a problem with one of my HDD seems that i didn't plug the ata cable completely in and is not recognized anymore;the MFT is gone but the data still there.
> 
> ...



if its not detected you can simply do this


put your XP disk in and boot from it enter the recovery consol and say the hard drive thats having problems is D you can navigate to it  by pressing


```
D:
```

at the prompt snd then typing


```
fixboot
```

and


```
fixmbr
```



> Which tool worked out the best for the recovery? Useful info for others...



R-studio
Getdataback


----------



## laszlo (Jun 27, 2008)

thnx

it was not detected but i take out 2 extra drive and the dvd rom and no comp.crash anymore and getdata back has done a good job,all my pictures and music is back.. time to burn on dvd a back-up is the best solution for future;i manage to create and format the hdd with partition magic.

Thanks for help !


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2008)

laszlo said:


> thnx
> 
> it was not detected but i take out 2 extra drive and the dvd rom and no comp.crash anymore and getdata back has done a good job,all my pictures and music is back.. time to burn on dvd a back-up is the best solution for future;i manage to create and format the hdd with partition magic.
> 
> Thanks for help !



np man glad to hear!


----------

